
America and China Are Entering the Dark Forest - twsttest
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-07-05/is-the-u-s-in-a-new-cold-war-china-has-already-declared-it
======
inshadows
Dark Forest analogy is totally misplaced. Dark Forest means that universe
looks devoid of life but it's actually replete by it. The life is just careful
to not reveal itself to strike first to kill and not be killed. IOW
broadcasting information about Earth would be really stupid (too late,
whoops!) But on Earth, US and China both know about each other, so there's no
point in being "dark", they can both strike already.

I recommend Liu Cixin's trilogy Three Body Problem (third part being the Dark
Forest). I listened to audiobooks.

~~~
phonypc
I don't think the analogy quite works anyway, but I think the "civilizations
must be rivals" aspect is what was being referred to, not the "dark" part.

The Dark Forest is the second book btw.

------
chillacy
> Of course, you may say, it’s just sci-fi. Yes, but "The Dark Forest" gives
> us an insight into something we think too little about: how Xi’s China
> thinks.

I hope the Chinese don't judge American attitudes to cooperation by Ender's
Game...

~~~
greatquux
I'm sure most Chinese don't think like Liu's books either, because most humans
don't. God, those books were unrelentingly DARK a.f. Really good though, the
trilogy is big but totally worth it.

